# Help Id this Af Cichlid



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi can you guys help me ID this African cichlid Thanks


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

tf_fish said:


> Hi can you guys help me ID this African cichlid Thanks


There you go

http://www.malawi-dream.info/Labidochromis_sp_blue_white_Tumbi_Reef.htm


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

It doesn't look like a pure strain. It looks like it may be a cross between a socolofi and a kenyi.


----------

